# Wedding reception dinner meal @$12pp?



## ribshak1 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a friend, who has a daughter ,who wants a quote for a reception dinner. Problem is she only has a budget of about $12.00pp. Guest count is about 150. Can someone,anyone give me suggestions for a menu in this price range. Also note that, I usually am the one cooking, prepping, etc.. but I will actually be at the wedding myself, so I will have to hire extra help. My first thought was to graciously decline offer, I'm use to plates in the $15-25pp.

Help


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd decline and refer her to Subway, KFC, etc., or her local supermarket deli trays.

IMHO, $12/person (150#$12 = $1,800.00) might cover the cost of labor and possibly rentals/disposables


----------



## ribshak1 (Feb 2, 2011)

That's the way I'm leaning. Thanks. Is Porteville up past ukiah or Napa area?


----------



## chefjake (Oct 25, 2010)

_Hello, _

_My name is Jacob and I'm a personal chef serving ppl in their homes meal planning & dinner party services, every know & than I get request based on this your talking about, it absolutly frustrates me, because your worth more than that. _

_Question; Why don't you respond to the client & explain to them what your really worth, why the price would be more based on all the work you have to put forward, like labour, menu planning, serving staff, quality of food & time. _

_The experience; The client's will remember the experience for a life time and will think I'm glad I spent the price it was well worth it. _

_Alternatively; They can hire a cheaper caterer & recieve frozen product's. _

_Repetation; Also remember your reputation is on the line when you take smaller jobs, everyone will think they can hire you cheaper._

_take care _


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

If It's sit down do a Chicken Kiev, rice pilaf and veg salad and roll........Wedding cake for dessert...........Buffet, offer a Carved Top Round with aujus/creamed horseradish, roasted potatoes and hot veg, relish try, salad, roll............


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

you are the only one who can answer whether it's worth it for you.....if you are already serving $15 meals, 150 @ $12 is not a huge stretch.

Chicken Mirabelle (can be made in advance, warmed and served easily)  use thighs.

Salad....can be made in advance dressed on site, ceasar or greens with cranberries, croutons...? whatever is your standard salad

rolls/butter

Starch....easy for staff.....either rice or mashed potatoes or roasted potatoes if the facility has ovens....

Or I'm loving the chicken pot pie in vol a vents as a low budget entree (already loaded with veg)

Salad

rolls/butter

Their wedding cake....Their beverages unless they want to pay you for them....their rentals.....you just do dinner.

Appetizers...chef's choice if you feel like it or offer it over the $12.

If the site gives you latitude on setup time then do the buffet set up early....you'll save $ on the setup end.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't know what the client's expectations are.  Food only at $12.00 is do-able, not a money maker or a reputation maker, but do-able.

Stuff like hall rental and chinaware and glasware are not mentioned, nor is labour, and my gut feeling is, that if the client is throwing $12./pp at you, then the client has abolutely no idea about rentals and labour and is assuming you will do the whole thing --from setting up the hall to coffee and tea service and a cake for that price.

My gut feeling would be to say "I'm booked for that date".


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

or better yet, say this is for food only....not rentals, beverages, and any staff other than those needed for food.


----------



## ribshak1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks to all for replies, I did talk with client and informed them about pricing issues. After consideration, we both agreed that my services could not be utilized. They opted to do a "TACO BAR". Best thing that comes out of it all, I don't loose out on money, my reputation won't get tarnished, and I still get an invite to wedding. Thanks again to all for GREAT information.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

RIBSHAK1 said:


> That's the way I'm leaning. Thanks. Is Porteville up past ukiah or Napa area?


45 miles north of Bakersfield, 75 miles southeast of Fresno, intersection of State highways 65 & 190


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't understand the perception, that a Caterer has to charge a lot of money to be considered a quality Caterer. I have shinned in every catering I have ever done, I don't care if it's a $6 to $8 lunch, or a $125 per person 5 course dinner. The quality of a Caterer shines through at every price range....................ChefBillyB


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

ChefBillyB said:


> I don't understand the perception, that a Caterer has to charge a lot of money to be considered a quality Caterer. I have shinned in every catering I have ever done, I don't care if it's a $6 to $8 lunch, or a $125 per person 5 course dinner. The quality of a Caterer shines through at every price range....................ChefBillyB


Absolutely, but one DOES have to cover the costs of food and labor at a minimum.

And then there are those that do not grasp the difference between a caterer and a bulk food supplier /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

No insult intended but'''''Since we all assume  as they do that they will only get married once  once. Why not do it right.Cut the list to 75 then you have $24.00 to work with which is in the ballpark .

Look at it this way A Big Meal at Burger King is now  $5.29 ????? For the amount of staff you will need for 150 correctly  IT CAN"T BE DONE  unless you do football style==Everyone brings a dish.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

PeteMcCracken said:


> ChefBillyB said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the perception, that a Caterer has to charge a lot of money to be considered a quality Caterer. I have shinned in every catering I have ever done, I don't care if it's a $6 to $8 lunch, or a $125 per person 5 course dinner. The quality of a Caterer shines through at every price range....................ChefBillyB
> ...


Pete, I could still walk out of this catering making 40 to 50% profit. How much labor do you need for a buffet and food cost and some kitchen prep. It would sure beat the Hell out of a Taco bar.....................CBB


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I would not do a gig like this Simply because, how good can you do for 150 people for $1800..00. ?

The other 148 people there  may think that this is what this caterer does all the time.My best advertising and least expensive is Word of Mouth


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

ChefBillyB said:


> Pete, I could still walk out of this catering making 40 to 50% profit. How much labor do you need for a buffet and food cost and some kitchen prep. It would sure beat the Hell out of a Taco bar.....................CBB


ChefBillyB,

My point precisely!

If you can provide what the client desires for the price the client wants to pay and you can cover your costs with enough left to satisfy you and do it in a manner that is complimentary to the rest of your business, do it!

Know your costs, understand what the client desires, recognize what your goals are, and if it all comes together, DO IT.

If any part is unacceptable to YOU, for whatever reason, DON'T DO IT!

For me, with the information presented, I would probably pass on this "opportunity". That is for ME, MY operation, and what is important to ME.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

PeteMcCracken said:


> ChefBillyB said:
> 
> 
> > Pete, I could still walk out of this catering making 40 to 50% profit. How much labor do you need for a buffet and food cost and some kitchen prep. It would sure beat the Hell out of a Taco bar.....................CBB
> ...


Pete, the Keyword to me in this post was, "Friends Daughter" I wouldn't do this for this price normally.....................


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

ChefBillyB said:


> Pete, the Keyword to me in this post was, "Friends Daughter" I wouldn't do this for this price normally.....................


Whoops, read toooo fast, missed that! And, for many, may be a very real key element in the decision!


----------



## xjmrufinix (Mar 16, 2009)

Just did a function for $12.50 a head for about 200 the other day. We have a facility so there was no rental involved, but it was quite doable at that price. It was nothing fancy - choice of grilled chicken or roast beef, roasted potatos, mixed veg, rolls and a cookie/brownie platter for dessert - but with time s being as tough as they are we're reluctant to turn away business. Like in this situation, it was something a personal favor, a funeral reception for a long-time customer. I don't know how happy I'd be doing this all the time, but I like to think that if 200 people came and had a good experience, some of them knowing that we put this together on a tight budget with very little notice, it may come back in the form of more business later.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

XJ, what part of CT ???????????? I am from the elegant, affluent, Resort town of Bridgeport...............


----------



## xjmrufinix (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm working at a club in the inelegant, decidedly not affluent mill town of Manchester


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I guess you never drove through Bridgeport ................


----------



## xjmrufinix (Mar 16, 2009)

Haha, I know Bridgeport well enough to not get off the highway. The one advantage of living in BP is that it's within driving distance of most of the nice shoreline communities and Fairfield Country. Stamford is booming right now, unlike the rest of the state.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Stanford always did well because it's so close to NYC, you sure do have BPT pegged, That's why I left....................


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

I am in NYC and do events that range from $8 a head to $300 a head - as always with catering it depends.

I take that back - the most expensive catering per head (not per event) was last years valentines dinner for two at $650 per guest but of course that included food, labor, rentals and at the end of the day it was only $1,300 so I've made better profit on events for $8 per guest at 500 guests... That only takes the point further.

It depends on how much labor and how many guests you are serving.

It depends on what else you have booked (or don't have booked)

It depends on the guest expectations and your expectations.

Of course you have to know your costs and always find the way to shine - because you are always advertising through your food and presentation.

and you can utilize a combination of prepared/and or frozen food with homemade for good results if you know your products and clients. Not all frozen food is crap

not all housemade food is good - it's part of the experience to put it together.

I got a request yesterday for an all vegetarian wedding with a food budget of $22 per guest based on 150. (not sure how much more they have for beverages, labor and rentals but I know they don't expect it all for the 22 that was strictly food - how did they come up with that #???)

It's for the end of March and I don't have a booking for that day and we love working in that venue. At first I was reluctant and thinking - hmmmn is it worth it? Well, they are looking for a casual at home style - where food is available for many hours (red flag for me, but still listening) No passed h-d (boo hoo - because that gives caterer more control over food and flow for long serving hours) Open to many ideas - but all vegetarian - their original idea was to order NY style pizza and avocado sushi two of the bride's favorite foods (PS this is all thru the MOB who was my contact)

so I was talking to my chef about this and he said - you know it could work and while it's not a ton of $$$ we could do quite well and keep labor to a minimum by coming out with one or two dishes at a time and placing them on a station - use disposables or some fun and funky rentals we have (like retro punch cups for a mashed potato station) - and keep the food flowing but not have all the choices out at once, more like one at a time. So do the math

22 x 150 = 3k

what could we serve (still working on the menu, so any ideas you want to throw out would be appreciated)

(and maybe have most of these think hors size portions stretched out over 4 hours)

focaccia pizza bytes - we can get great focaccia from a local wholesale bakery, make our own san marzano tomato sauce (more expensive but worth it) and regular mozzarella (upgrade to fresh mozzarella or burata) with snips of fresh basil - hot out of oven - displayed on chaferless pewter tray with sterno underneath - out for 20 minutes then gone.

wasabi or traditional martini mashed potato bar with caramelized onions, creme fraiche, blue cheese crumbles + aged cheddar - out for a half hour or so - filling, inexpensive and easy to eat - served in the retro punch cups with cocktail forks

baked potato bar (instead of the mashed potato bar - a bit simplier on production and offers same fun idea.

inspired chip bar - someone over at my caterbuzz group on facebook recently posted a photo of this and it's a terrific idea and probably would keep this out during the whole event more or less

colorful potato and root chips (think terra chips but make your own or buy as appropriate), tortilla chips, plaintain chips, dips like chimichurri, pesto, guacamole, retro onion dip and more...

med rim hummus and falafel station - have the chef out there frying up our delicious housemade herb specked falafel, skewered with cherry tomato and served with a medley of hummous (red pepper, roasted garlic + edamame), pita bread, middle eastern bean salad, moroccan carrots. Have this station out for 30 -45 minutes tops or at least the frying at the station part.

a grits bar with toppings??? usually would do shrimp and grits but this call for completely vegetarian.

farmer's market soup station - kale and white bean, caribbean lentil and tomato roasted pepper bisque

veggie pot pies served in mini plastic pot vessels - have the veggie pot pie in a chafer and either discs of puff pastry to top after ladling in liquid or mini corn muffin tops.

corn bread with chili and fixings.

onion soup sip with chef torching cheese to order - how cool would that be - remember you are talking lesuirely service here and this would not be the first thing served.

or if you didn't want to torch have a crouton with melted cheese to top the soup with

noodle or pasta bar - cold sesame noodles, lime chili jam noodles, pad thai, pho, pasta niscoise without tuna, bowtie pasta with cilantro honey dressing.

have this out for about 2 hours - good filler

indian samosas - fry up a platter and put out periodically over the evening (cheap and delicious) with various chutneys

martini or cocktail salad station: 2-3 choices - caesar with buttery croissant croutons , iceberg wedge with blue cheese or russian or ranch even, fruity one with dried cranberries and nuts, or fresh strawberry and mixed greens, you get the idea

eggplant rollatini - put out a platter and when it's gone, it's on to the next thing - (might be more labor intensive than I would want here)

Herbed Foccacia + Wild Mushroom Bread Pudding - a yummy warm dish 

mac and cheese lollipops - balls of mac and cheese deep fried or heck a mac and cheese bar with 2 kinds -

regular and spicy or blue cheese or peppere jack, or you fill in theyour ideas.

Smoked Paprika + Roasted Sweet Potato Mini Cones

Sprinkled with Smoked Almonds

Kimchi Vegetarian Dumplings

displayed on Asian Spoons with Wasabi- Soy Sauce 

or frozen vegetarian kinds from chinatown - displayed in steamer baskets.

Panini Bar (half hour - choose 2-3 types)

brie with mango chutney

pepato cheese with honey mustard + apple

american cheese with scallions + tomato

rondele with spinach + caramelized onions

cheddar with tomato chutney

Now check it out - all these foods are reasonable in food cost (even wild mushroom and focc. bread pudding really) - not too bad on the labor and

delicious and fun. And keep us working, present a good "face" to potential customers and still allow us to make money, pay bills and stay in business

Thanks I think I just wrote the menu choices. but am very open to new suggestions


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

TW, Great ideas and I'm sure the bride will love your creative approach for their Wedding reception. I also like the idea of Chef demo's at any catered function, I try to offer this to my clients whenever I can. I emptied out a Hotel once with my Oriental Wok demo, the fire dept didn't have a sense of humor on that occasion /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif the people at the party didn't leave, they said the Hell with that they wanted to eat. Anyway, some ideas may be using Crape grill to use for on site Chef demo Quesadillas and then offer a Crepe table for dessert crepes with different fillings or toppings. You could also use it for heating Mandarin Pancakes with sweet bean filling. I like your idea with the French onion soup, maybe make a Caramelized onion Bruschetta with melted Swiss cheese and use this to dip in a Onion soup broth. I like your idea on the Pasta bar and not just sticking with an Italian approach, great concept. I would also think of using some Mexican items, I feel almost everything Mexican can be substituted with a Veggie idea. Flautas, Taquitos, Veggie Chili Rellenos, Veggie (Fish) tacos using a fried Tofu, shredded multicolored cabbage and a Mexican Chipotle Crema, or Mango salsa. ......................I see by your menu, you do a great job with running with an idea, I would love to see your twist of these ideas.................. The best..CBB


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Tigerwoman thanks for your lengthy response, we can always count on you to come through with interesting ideas.

I'd not go out of my way to buy a new setup, the chip deal is pretty elaborate....concept is good.

Mediterranean...

dolmas, cucumber sauce

hummos, pitas/crostini.....rift and maybe do a white bean truffle goo too...edamome are pricey.

*bruschetta station...

olives..orange, fennel...love how you hollow out loaves and fill them

Caponata

*Grilled cheese station, standard and up scale...someone griddling them with assorted toppings... not sure if this is the same as your panini deal.

chevre and tapenade or fruit/chili

guyere with onion jam

cheddar with apricot chutney

regular co-jack on white bread...seriously for the uninspired eater....

fill out table with celery, carrots, pickles, ......

We've done an Asian station with steamed dumplings (bought a couple of large steamers)...

vietnamese springrolls are labor intensive and just a pia to make

noodles, great idea....rice stick noodle salad, lomein noodles with peanut sauce/cukes/sugar snaps/scallions, love you're chili lime

Fried tofu is inexpensive and easy to deal with (just bake off)....skewer or top noodle salad with them

Love the samosa idea, maybe several versions...lentil, potato/pea, whatever they've got....then different chutneys.

how about your take of chat...easy to make would be less headache than a chip bar....cereals, spices, white raisins, cashews, ......different variations,

some premade....

At some point it's more of a pain and exspense to do greater amounts of different food than to do a volume.  Unless you already have some shtuff inhouse.  $3000 food only....labor?

Thanks again for filling out this thread.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

so shroomie and I were tripping the light fantastic on the phone this afternoon and I clarifyed some of my clients menu requirements and my thoughts on my menu ideas

first of all the chip bar - altho the display that our mutual caterbuzz buddy Shelly showed us on the caterbuzz photo display is elaborate (and I don't even know where or how you would get it - it's three tiered lucite graduated rounds) I was only planning on the chip content - not the display - and since we can purchase terra chips at a highly discounted price - that was not an issue either.

I was shocked to learn that in St. Louis where Shroom girl is edamame are close to $4 per pound.  We find them in any of our 4 or so chinatown areas for under $2 per pound and a bit but not much higher at Trader Joes

The price of $22 per head was for FOOD only - 

there is an undisclosed amount for labor and rentals as well.  

I did narrow the choices down a bit - and designed it to flow easily with limited staff since I know that price will still be an issue and I want to get the job but also not kill ourselves in the process.

We rarely ever do spring rolls or summer rolls because they are so labor intensive and can only be done at the last minute (I know there are tricks to doing them a day ahead, but they are as shroomie says a PIA - pain in the proverbial)  funny how we all have things we don't mind doing  eg my chef doesn't mind doing cucumber crowns and knocks them out while taking a break and watching TV - so who cares if he doesn't - they look so nice and add a great touch.

I decided against panini or grilled or even quesadillas - as I already had enough other choices and they also become labor intensive and costly in ingredients - good cheese is not cheap and cheap cheese can be nasty. 

anyway, got the proposal out while procrastinating and reading and answering on line catering forums.  That's so funny  !!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Remember a major part of selling a job is being able to negotiate....

If they come to you wanting multiple hours of food there are several ways to go......

Last hour can be sweets/cake, that is provided by someone else.

Best to have perimeters set from the get go:

How many estimated guests?

Where is it being held?  do you know the site, is there a kitchen or staging area, what are the constraints (stairs, elevator, fridge, tables, ovens, stove, electrical wattage, etc)

BUDGET? best to stay within their budget but offer more options....

Food and beverage preferences, allergies, etc...

Timing...if it's a wedding reception are they coming from somewhere after the ceremony or is the ceremony on site?

Let's take Tigerwoman's gig and do a practice workup...

approx 150 guests, as the budget is low it's important to give a caveat about "if the guest count goes lower than (say) 125, the cost pp may increase"

that way if you are charging pp and the count goes lower than 100 you are not doing it for free.  Your profit is in the numbers, pp & guest count.

Staff...there are ways to stretch staff, keep in mind when you design a menu to fit a budget how many staff it will take to work your event.

passed, means platters being filled in the kitchen, waitstaff walking the crowd

manned station means someone is standing there serving, they need support staff checking to see if they need anything

plated meal, means much more staff than buffet....both kitchen and waitstaff

stationary aps, less staff than passed

Type of food....

finger food, needs napkins only or possibly small plates/napkins

fork food, exactly what it reads like...nothing that needs cutting or spreading

heavy aps, it's the compromise with someone who plans an event during or around meal time and they don't want the appearance of "a meal"....yet if there is not enough substantial food guests will leave or be very unhappy.

Buffet, there's total self serve, there's everything self served except the protein which is served at the end of the line by your staff....carving station is a good example.

REALLY IMPORTANT: know your shtuff inside and out....how much labor, supplies, ingredients it takes to make the dish (even more so if you are serving seasonal local food, which is a whole new ballgame). 

150 guests

event center in NYC, they have a full kitchen....ovens, 8 burner stove, walkin fridge, ice machine, tables to work on, no stairs, loading ramp into the building, parking (yeah right, in my mind), carts to transport, the event center is taking care of the liquor typical here, you have 2 hours prior to the event to setup.  Usually they want 10+% of the contracted food to kick back to the event site, keep that in mind.....

Spring, end of April

Budget. $22pp $3300, food not labor nor rentals but you know it's low budget so keeping that in mind, moving forward

Perimeters: vegetarian, they'd like 4 hours food, they will provide cake

Wedding is 20 blks away, ends at 4pm but there are pix with family/bridal party after for about an hour....so bride and groom not showing until 5:30pm. guests will trickle in starting 4:30.

Bar is open at 4:30

4:30-

Snacks are out....local popcorn, they self serve...can have fun flavors to make it interesting...some like truffle salt (make your own) or parm or Indian spices or herbage or nutritional yeast

Fried Seasoned chickpeas

You get the idea.

Manned Station, with something interactive....grilled cheese station.....great especially if there are kids....You've got a staff person on a couple of griddles making different open-faced and closed sandwiches. This can be an additional option++, if you'd like something more than popcorn this is  $pp.

5:30

Stationary food is put out,  needs to be fairly heavy as your in prime dinner time.....vegetarians, so lots of different veg not just carbs....most vegetarians I've encountered have been environmentally conscience...which means to you: no hard plastic plates, post consumer paper products, nominal disposables...those used will be much more expensive than regular plastic, corn based or cane based are still much more $$$.

* Another part of the equation is what can you double up on labor, as well as what do you already have on hand both product and prop wise.

Ok, it's Spring....let's say asparagus, spinach, peas, broccoli, radishes, are all in season at great prices.  Mediterranean Tables are a standard go to for inexpensive offerings....

Dolmas

Cucumber Yogurt Sauce

Pitas

Hummos, makeup any variation

baba ganoush

caponata...not in season but is a keeper, has a long shelf life refridgerated

olives, tweek um out

Make up some  shtuff, use your imagination....

That stays out from 5:30-7:30

Mashed potato bar is a super thing too....meat and potato eaters or non-adventuresome guys can totally relate to mashed potatoes.

it's manned just to keep it clean....

offer up standards...cheddar, sour cream, scallions, then add in some interesting shtuff...remember temps, if it's gotta be hot then you will need a chafer or some heat source.  Potatoes will need to be kept hot.

Consider what they will be served in...it may possibly mean a rental charge if you don't have 150+ appropriate containers. 

*you can have a base of toppings with optional +$ others, the base should be a good base though.

Veg Table.....

may or may not be manned.....you already have a stationary med table, a mashed potato bar, grilled cheese has potentially been happening.

Loaded Salads....lots of vegetable options/dressing options....but manned so you control the amounts....this setup same time as mashed potato bar.

+ditto, base with optional +$

Food shuts down starting 7:15ish....

Cake ceremony, serving is last hour....

you've provided 4 hours of food....that if you have the equipment is easy to work into a $22....if you don't have cambros, griddles, many large platters/bowls, decorations/props, serviceware, chafers,table cloths, etc  you're going to have a much harder time with the profit margin, unless they agree to a significant rental budget..

Pros, please feel free to jump in and give your versions....this is a great place for newbies as well as those that have been around the blk a few times to share ideas.


----------

